# PLEASE HELP



## ##### (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm hoping someone can help me. I did have a positive with my DE transfer but it ended up Ectopic so now I'm due to have FET on 12th June. 

I have 4 frosties in 2 straws frozen on day 3. My question is should I take them to blast or have them transfered on the day of thaw? I'm so worried they don't make it to blast , I just don't know what to do.

Any advice or points of view is much appreciated


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Ellie

I don't know if your clinic has a "procedure"?  I was at Oxford and they transferred on the day of thaw.

With our first attempt the embs were at 5 and 3 cells - they didn't survive and we got a bfn.
On the second attempt they were both at 4 cells - we got a bfp and now have ds from that fet.

Perhaps check in with clinic and see what they usually do?  The decision might already be made for you.

Don't know if this helps - I know of others who went to blast and have had positive and neg results.

Loads of luck to you

Flamingo
xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi ellie,
I'm so sorry about your ectopic pregnancy.  You ask a tough question.  When starting fet, we also had 4 frosties. Blasts were never discussed for us becuase of the number.  We went through fet end of march and unfotunately, got a BFN.  We now though have another go with the last 2 frosties.  All our frosties were/are good quality at around 7 cell, like yours.  It's a tough decision, but if you maybe discuss with your dr and see his/her opinion.  It's all a gamble isn't it?  Better chance of it working if it gets to blasts, but they might not survive outside the body.  Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Ellie

When we had our FET we only had 2 frosties and both were frozen on day 3, our clinics procedure was to thaw them on the Tuesday keep and eye on them and we had them transfered on the Wednesday as they won't transfer on the day of thaw as they like to make sure the frosties are doing something before transfer, both my frosties developed more cells overnight so it might be an option just to watch them overnight and transfer the next day.  As you can see the FET worked for me and we now have a DS.  
Our clinic has a really good success rate with FET.

hope that helps
Love Michelle xx


----------



## Sorley (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd go for transfer on day 3 if I were you. 3 embryos.  

I have twin girls from fresh donor egg transfer and am going for FET in July.  3 embryos, day 3.  I'm sure it'll work.  And that helps.  Believe in it.  Best wishes.  Sorley


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Ellie

Best of luck with your FET hunni.  So sorry to hear about your ectopic 

I have had two FET's, the first was with two day old embies and I got pg but sadly m/c in the 7th week.  My other recent FET was with three day old embies and again I got pg...this time I WILL NOT m/c!!!!  They were ten cell when they froze them and the day I havd ET they defrosted them about 8am in the morning.  By the time I had transfer (4pm) they had both divided into twelve cell.

I'm not sure what your clinic thinks but I would rather get my embies back inside me as soon as possible.  I did one fresh blast cycle once and had three grade 1 blasts put back but got a BFN!

Hope everything goes well for you    
Allison xx


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Ellie,

Just thought I would share my (very recent) experience with you.

We had three frosties (all four cell day 2). On Friday they were thawed, only 1 survived but in the two hours between thaw and transfer we actually saw our 1 4 cell split to 6 cell which was amazing and showed that even on the day of thaw they can progress nicely.

We also had assisted hatching on this one which has shown good success rates (they actually just knick the outside of the shell to help the embryo implant) so you might want to consider this.

Now on 2ww so hoping things will go well for us and wishing you every success for your cycle too.

Love
Pen
xx


----------

